# Lansing Summer Grill Out



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Weekdays are good....Could it be a Monday or a Wednesday? I often need to work on Tuesday and Thursday evenings. Grand River Park is definately a more natural setting than Potter park, also has a mountain bike trail, for the adventurous, plus I am pretty sure they rent canoes for the river. The pond is also used for swimming on one end. Never fished it, though.
I'm good with either location.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm interested. Anytime either on a weekend or after 2:30 during the week. Can't wait to meet some of you guys and do a little fishin.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

so have we decided on a day and time yet? i guess someone needs to set that and we will see what happens from there. mon and wed my son has baseball so i am out for those days but any other time should be good.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

looks good to me I'll try to be there if I'm in the state


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Since Wild Bill and I have exactly conflicting availabilities, I would prefer to have other guys set a day of the week. If it ends up Tues or Thurs, I still may be able to make at least part of it. I do think Grand River Park would be a more attractive location, but Potter Park has easier access to the river, so I would suggest that if the focus is on fishing, then Potter would be the better bet, but if we want to primarily socialize, with a chance to wet a line, then I would suggest Grand River Park.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I like mon. or wed. or thurs. I'll keep following this thread. I will see if Hemish has time.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Sounds good to me guys. Would be nice to meet some folks from this site. I live in lansing adn never knew the river had pike?!?!  

A weekday is better for me too.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Any evening is good for me.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ok quick question??? im not familar with the river in lansing . moores river goes under waverly road right isnt that area pretty deep for a decent sized boat i see speed boats all the time! if thats the area your talking then i think it would be a great location!!!!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Moores river is just east of MLK blvd, have you ever seen the big smokestacks from 496 at the gm plant?? Moores River is right behind there.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

moores is up stream of the dam right??? then that is the one that runs under waverly if im correct??


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ok fellas i KNOW where moores river dam is the main question was what side cause if we fish the upstream then bigger boats could be put in ya know! and i guess i was partly confused cause locals do refer to that stretch as moores river. i was only confused as to which side of the dam so will everyone be pirmarily shore fishing below the dam??? couldnt you drop in boats above the dam at the marina across river? is it worth fishing that side of the dam or is mainly for skiers and the princess riverboat?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I second June 4 as the date. Now, in terms of location:

The original two suggestions were Potter Park, which is located on the Red Cedar river on the east side of Lansing and the other for Grand River Park (which I believe is now call Burchfield Park) which is located south of Lansing and west of Holt. (see earlier posts for discussion of the two locations).

The last few posts are referring to an area of the Grand River that is on the west side of Lansing along Moores River Drive. If we want to consider these as new choices, here are some things to consider. 
IMHO, the boat launch area above the dam (North side of the river, east of Waverly road and west of Martin Luther King) is a great facility for getting boats in the river. There are in fact a number of good fishing spots which (if one of the boats has an extra seat) I would be happy to point out to people. There are also some grassy areas around the launch where we could gather for socializing. The park by the dam is just east of Martin Luther King on the south side of the river and is actually at the eastern end of Moores River Drive. Better picnic area, no boat access, but good shore/wading access. On nice evenings however, the river gets fairly crowded around there. Also, items left unattended on the banks and in the park do tend to walk away.

Now, to REALLY confuse things, I would like to make another suggestion: Delta Mills park, on the Grand River on the NW side of Lansing has a picnic area and access to about 1/2 mile of wadable river....takes a bit of walking, but there are tons of smallies in the area, with the occasional walleye. Mostly sublegal, but can be fun on flyrods and light gear. Also, a more outdoors-like setting than either Potter park or the dam. 
Perhaps we should do a quick pole....If we have enough boat space for everyone, my vote is for the boat launch. If not, I would prefer Delta Mills. I am willing to go anywhere and also willing to do some further scouting out of any of the locations (any excuse for some fishing  )!
Just my 2C
Dave


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

1)moores river dam
2)delta mills park
3)burchfield park

My choices off the top of my head.Anyone else??


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Wow....don't know if I can handle the pressure (LOL )!
Seriously. I'll go for Delta Mills: There is a small picnic area right on the river with a grill, plus a large park across the street with some more picnic areas. Also a basketball court, if anyone is so inclined. If we get there around 5:00 on a weekday, should be no problem with room. In addition to wading, we can get canoes or other small car tops into the water. Electric motors are called for, however. I routinely use my 17' canoe w/ electric motor....just need to be a bit careful of shallow areas. 
I will start my "advanced scouting", just to be sure there are some catchable fish in the area......
Dave


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Remind me where that is again. Thanks


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Splitshot:
If I am correct, your directions are to Grand Park, NOT Delta Mills park. 
Delta Mills Park is actually about three miles west of Grand Park. 
I suggested Delta Mills, because I have always been more successful fishing that stretch of river, than the stretch by Grand Park. Grand Park is a larger facility, but not as "fishing friendly", IMHO. 
In terms of directions to Delta MIlls, I would suggest the following:
Take Creyts Road north to Willow Highway. Turn left (west) on Willow and immediately look for Webster Road on the right. Webster ends at Willow. 
Turn right on Webster for about 3/4 of a mile and look for the bridge. Turn left just before getting to the bridge, and the park entrance will be on the right, about 200 yards down. 
You can see the map on Yahoo, by using the address, "6211 West Willow Highway, Lansing, MI". 
Creyts Road intersects with I-496 on the south, and also crosses Saginaw about two miles west of Elmwood. There is a Speedway gas station on the SE corner of the Creyts/Saginaw intersection.
If we are still good for Delta Mills, I would be happy to provide further directions if needed, as well as suggestions for baits. 
Dave


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

Shore-fishing and wading will be available at Delta Mills, right?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Splitshot:
I guess my "seniority" was the difference. Lived here for about 30 years (LOL)!
Spoon and everyone else:
Yes, wading is readily available. The park is at the upstream end of a 1/2 mile stretch of productive water. The river is wide enough, so wading downstream to fish is not a problem. Another option is to walk downstream from the park and then fish back to it. I have done it both ways. Due to the size of the river the waterflow is strong enough so it takes a bit of effort, but hey, I am 47, sit at a desk all day, and I can take it. In my 10+ years of fishing that stretch, I have only smelled the skunk once......
Shore fishing is also possible, a bit more limited, but there are three or four spots that I can point out for guys to try. BTW, if anyone wants to bring some stinkbaits, worms or corn, there are good size carp, suckers and channel cats in the area as well. About the only concern that I can see is if there is a lot of rain, or if they increase the waterflow from the dams upriver, the river can become unwadable at that location. So far, that does not look like an issue. I will check both waterlevels and weather forecasts, as June 4 approaches, and keep everyone posted. If water level looks "iffy" for wading, then either we can all fish from shore (bring your carp gear), or Grand Park or Moores Park by the dam would seem like good alternatives.
Sound OK to everyone?
Dave


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Delta Mills has the trib creek coming off it right? It's been recently fenced and posted. River on the north and park on the south. Post the date.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Ther is a pavilion at the park but it is up the hill from the parking lot. good to use if pouring. I'm trying to get out of work early to join you fella's.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

im still in i should be there around 5 or so steve(msuiceman) will be around 6 or so


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I hate to do this but I need to bow out too, a family issue just came up. I was really looking forward to meeting the folks I don't know already. I do know that I will be attending Wild Bill's pig roast as my next outing, unless we try to get another get together before then. Hint, hint, hint... Have fun fella's!

Craig M


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well i had a blast the weather sucked felt like fall but met some new members so it was great anyways!!!! thanks for the food freepop awesome venison! nice to meet you guys and gal! maybe next time we will be able to fish some!! 
p.s. my pics of the white tailed fox squirrels didnt turn out maybe john's did!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

White-tailed fox squirrels, boy now everyone is going to wonder what the heck we were smoking   

It was great meeting and shooting the bull with you guys. We'll have to do it again, only order better weather for next time.

I'd wish quest32a a good weekend fishing but he'll be with Splitshot and Shoeman..........need I say more? I'll just hope they have nice weather.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Well, fishing sucked, food was great, company was even better....
the white tails (squirrels) were really cool!
Thanks to everyone who showed...especially Freepop and Scarlet for feeding us so great! You guys should open your own restaurant. 
I really think we would enjoy an outing at Hunter's Choice park (see earlier postings) once the weather improves and the river level drops. Very pretty setting, good smallouth fishing.
Maybe early July....?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually im just fishing with splitshot, not shoeman. Hopefully i will be able to fish with shoeman sometime though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh, I misunderstood. Same results though.

Drive safe


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Food was great, company was great, weather was horrible, but hell, 2 out of 3 aint bad! Nice to meet you Freepop, Scarlet, I missed Dave, and i know i'm missing two other gentlemen's names (already knew ozzgood2001 (chad) and quest32a (john), i'm so bad with em, I apologize. Maybe we can do it again when the weather isn't sub-artic, man it was cold!

Steve


----------

